# Fs: BNIB Malone Tuning Flashzilla V3 w/$599 tune



## Nash_TDI (Nov 1, 2007)

Wrong Forum

Moved

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...zilla-V3-w-599-tune&p=102072993#post102072993


----------



## tylaughter (Aug 31, 2010)

Still available?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nash_TDI (Nov 1, 2007)

tylaughter said:


> Still available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wish I kept if for myself. But no sold it.


----------

